# Blue Jacs Micro Brewery



## azabeer (16/7/07)

Can anyone out there tell me much about this brewery cant find much info on it


----------



## sinkas (16/7/07)

I dont know hwy I am replying to this, 
In future, please edit your location, so we know where the hell you are, and secondly state which part of this plant the place your asking about is in.

As it happens If you are indeed talking about the brewery in MAndurah, WA, I am pretty sure its defunct, or possibly the brewery is still in position but is not in use.

I am not normally this rude.


----------



## faryg (16/7/07)

azabeer said:


> Can anyone out there tell me much about this brewery cant find much info on it


I think this restaurant has closed down ( I could be wrong ) it was in Mandurah and it was going to brew on premise although their first beer - Bluejacs Pale Ale was actually the Feral Pale.
Is this the one you mean?


----------



## azabeer (24/7/07)

Sorry about the info I didnt include , Im fairly new at this.


----------

